# Dishwasher tabs



## WillZ (Nov 5, 2018)

I wanted to make my own tabs for dishwashing, so I scanned the net and found a fairly simple one. Baking soda with a bit of dish washing liquid. It worked fine BUT did not remove tea stains from tea cups. Then I found another using washing soda, baking soda, salt, vinegar and citric acid. Same result - tea stains are not washed off.
Does anyone know why or rather why not ?????


----------



## lsg (Nov 5, 2018)

You might try adding sodium percarbonate to your recipe.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 5, 2018)

WSP has a recipe on their site. I’ve thought about trying them but haven’t as yet


----------



## WillZ (Nov 6, 2018)

Yo Shunt, I looked at WSP.ORG but couldn't find anything relating to dishwasher tabs. Can you send a URL, please.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 6, 2018)

WillZ said:


> Yo Shunt, I looked at WSP.ORG but couldn't find anything relating to dishwasher tabs. Can you send a URL, please.


http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...make-recipes/homemade-dishwasher-tablets.aspx

It's .com


----------



## WillZ (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks Shut, I'll get Amazon to send me some Borax. Muchly appreciated!


----------



## Southpaw (Nov 6, 2018)

You can get a big box of 20 mule team borax at Wal-Mart for about $4 bucks. I use it for laundry soap too.


----------



## Lin19687 (Nov 8, 2018)

I don't think it is worth the cost or time making them.
I tried to do the homemade Laundry soap but it just did not get things clean  
It is almost the same formula for the dish soap but used Citric Acid instead of salt.
CA will make things sparkle.
If it is just the tea stains. you might want to just give the mug a quick rinse after use.  I do that with coffee and tea.


----------



## lsg (Nov 15, 2018)

I have made DIY diswasher tabs.  I reaserached the list of ingredients in major brand dishwasher detergents.  My recipe works reasonably well, but it is more expensive than buying the tabs.  We have very hard waters, so the recipes using soda, borax and citric acid or vinegar do not work well.  Salt may etch your glassware too.


----------

